# fuzzy logic prediction by use matalab



## ramadan bin ali (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني احتاج الى امثله تطبيقيه او ما يساعدني في معرفة استخدام وتطبيق 
fuzzy logic prediction by use matalab


----------

